# Hi from Airdrie, AB



## Madpiper (Mar 28, 2021)

I’m a musician and amateur instrument builder, and my interest in pipemaking has me on the hunt for a small metal lathe.  I’m also looking to expand my limited knowledge in machining, the Forum looks to be a great resource.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 28, 2021)

Now that’s a great combination of talents. Welcome aboard from Calgary.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 28, 2021)

Welcome Madpiper you found the right spot with loads of insight and much knowledge.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 28, 2021)

Woo Hoo!  I take it you play the pipes - other instruments?   I was a drummer in the pipe band when I was  a young lad - still play the drum kit, bass, Uke, harmonica - etc  great fun!!


----------



## DPittman (Mar 28, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> Now that’s a great combination of talents. Welcome aboard from Calgary.


Ya as if we didn't already have enough people here with talents that I'm totally jealous of.
Welcome all the same


----------



## Madpiper (Mar 28, 2021)

Brent,

Thats cool!  I play a couple different types of pipes, as well as guitar & mandolin.  Jack of all trades, master of none!


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 28, 2021)

Calgary Highlanders Pipe and Drums for me.   A long long time ago.


----------



## Madpiper (Mar 28, 2021)

Craig,

Piper or drummer?  Pretty competent band!


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 28, 2021)

Madpiper said:


> Craig,
> 
> Piper or drummer?  Pretty competent band!



Snare drummer.  Cadet not Militia, mind you the cadet band was stronger than the militia band back then.  We are talking battle dress, ankle boots, trouser weights and putties here.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 28, 2021)

@Madpiper Nice to have you aboard!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 28, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent H (Mar 28, 2021)

@Madpiper  - I don't think we master any and having fun is the main thing!  Glad to have ya aboard!


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 29, 2021)

@Madpiper Welcome seek, share, ask away we all learn something from each others questions and comments.


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 29, 2021)

The 9 and 10 inch Southbends are not the best if you’re planning on turning wood.  The spindle oiling system is capillary driven and the oil return holes are pretty small.  They are prone to getting clogged with wood dust.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 29, 2021)

@Madpiper I turn wood a lot on my metal lathes;  +1 to what @Johnwa says!


----------



## Crosche (Mar 29, 2021)

Welcome aboard from Calgary!

Cheers,
Chad


----------



## Hruul (Mar 29, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------

